# large twn hm complex



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I have my thoughts on how long this will take. Just Thought I would see your thoughts on time frame on clearing this property. skid loader with blade and trucks with 8.2 V's or boss 8' straight with boss plow extensions. don't care about other types of equipment.. that's the equipment that will be used out there. Would like to see thoughts by other contractors that have similar equipment and what they are thinking it would take them time wise! And yes I will be using more than one loader and more than one truck on this property. Just want base hours of completion So many hrs of loader work, so many hours of truck work. 236 driveways 25'Lx16'W 114,000sqft of roads Thanks


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

if you have 236 driveways i would highly recomend a swingwing since that will cut your time in half.

1. 236 driveways figure 5 minutes per drive with a skid thats going to break down to 19 hrs or so.

2. sqft of roads is useless always measure it in lane miles. ( if you can break it down this way i can give accurate numbers)

3. 8' plow is going to require 2 passes minimum per lane mile in order to open the road (or4 passes total)


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

sorry loader will have 8' blade also. 2.85 acres. or roughly 2.1 lanes miles. hum, I was think 3 pass with a V first pass down the middle and then two more to clear each side off to curb. these are twn hm roads so they are really not that wide. thats what it normal takes us pass wise. but hey each of us have their own proven way and there is nothing wrong with that. the guy that had it last year only used one truck and skid and it took him only 5hrs to clear it. I would really like to see what that place looked like done YIKES...


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i would say you bang that out in about 8-10 hrs. or so with 2 trucks and a skid. but that is still 24-30 man hrs. 

it must have looked terrible with him doing it in 5 hrs.

most of your time is going to be in the driveways. i would say a big time saver would be putting 2 skids in there to do driveways. and running a 6 wheel dump through there to do the road. ( that would be what i would do since the dump with a 10-11 foot plow is going to clear the road in a few minutes.) 2 lane miles for a dump truck will be 15 minutes or so. a pickup will be easily 3 times that. JMO


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

yes but you still have to worry about the trail offs that will flow over the open ends of those drives so my big single axel dump truck with a 11' blade will not work in there to well plus it will be a pain in the put will backing up all the time in those short shoot drives I may try it the first storm to see how well it works though. don't really use that truck to much for plowing just sanding&salting. I was around 10hrs for loader work and 6-8 truck time. but ever buddy runs there equipemtent a little bit differant. we don't run our stuff flat out nor are we going at a snails pace either, just nice and steady thanks for your input it was nice to see that instead of all the smart aleck remarks that are put on here anymore by alot of these guys.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

A bit off topic but do you have to shovel?

I am asking this more a somewhat of a thread highjack. I am alot better at figuring a time for trucks and equipment than shoveling and have passed on some recent bids that were 70% or more shoveling partially because of that.

With an association like this how do you estimate time for shoveling?
By total SQFT or come up with a time per unit and multiply?


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

ryde307;1504828 said:


> A bit off topic but do you have to shovel?
> 
> I am asking this more a somewhat of a thread highjack. I am alot better at figuring a time for trucks and equipment than shoveling and have passed on some recent bids that were 70% or more shoveling partially because of that.
> 
> ...


My sqft, and high jack away sir as longs as its a meaningfull comment or question


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TPC, can you post a closer view of that place? I can't tell where the snow will be put even.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have been in a subdivison like this while the snow clearing is going on. I don't think a driveway will take any longer then 2 min. They were back dragging the drives with 1 skid with a blade and then pushing it up with a 2nd skid that had a push box on it. They had a F650 doing the roads and the whole thing went quickly IMO


----------



## Wiedmann (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing what comes from this. I plan on placing a bid on a property similar this in size next year, a little smaller but it will give me an idea of how I should bid it.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

no way will a drive way take 5 minutes. Put a 8.5' wide rear facing box on the skid ( so the wings face the machine not out) and i bet you can do 2 drives per minute. Figure 3 hours to do all the drives. Have a v-plowed truck pushing the rows out to the end. Another 4-5 hours on a truck. Plus 1 more skid hour for clean up and stacking.


----------

